# Driven Nuts by the 82852 Chipset Driver



## lei_fire (Aug 11, 2009)

Buddies, I tried to install FB 7.0 Release on my lap, which is Asus S5215 with Intel 82852 Chipset. All the other drivers are found except ones showing below:

From dmesg:


```
pci0: <base> at device 0.1 (no driver attached) 
pci0: <base> at device 0.3 (no driver attached)
```

From pciconf:


```
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0: class=0x060000 card=0x18211043 chip=0x35808086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00 
vendor = 'Intel Corporation' 
device = '82852GM/GME/GMV/PM, 855GM/GME Montara Host-Hub Interface Bridge' 
class = bridge 
subclass = HOST-PCI 

none0@pci0:0:0:1: class=0x088000 card=0x182a1043 chip=0x35848086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00 
vendor = 'Intel Corporation' 
device = '82852GM/GME/GMV/PM, 855GM/GME Montara System Memory Controller' 
class = base peripheral 

none1@pci0:0:0:3: class=0x088000 card=0x182b1043 chip=0x35858086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00 
vendor = 'Intel Corporation' 
device = '82852GM/GME/GMV/PM, 855GM/GME Montara Configuration Process' 
class = base peripheral
```

I googled for a whole night but finished in vain.

How on earth can I find the driver for '855GM/GME Montara Host-Hub Interface Bridge', '855GM/GME Montara System Memory Controller' and '855GM/GME Montara Configuration Process'????

BTW, the system runs sound without these drivers, so does that mean they are totally unnecessaray?

Thks a lot ~~~~~


----------

